# Problem Sony ICD-P Series Recorder



## Lazarus96 (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a 5 year old Sony digital voice recorder.

On Friday my wife used the recorder to record the minutes at a school board meeting in the boardroom, everything recorded just fine.

On Monday she used the recorder again, she turned the recorder on at a preliminary meeting outside the boardroom, after five minutes she entered the boardroom the meeting proceeded for 45 minutes and then she went back to the other room to take notes. For some reason the recorder recorded the first 5 minutes then went completely static for the 45 minutes when she entered the boardroom and then cleared up and recorded fine when she left the boardroom. Any ideas?


----------

